# Bass Drop Playlist, please add! (trap, house, EDM)



## Fordx (Jan 19, 2017)

Here are a few songs from my "bass drop" playlist, they don't all have bass drops. These are songs and artists close to Trap, House / Deep House, Electronica and EDM. 

Criticism and opinions welcome, please help e build my audio library with more great music!! 

Not in any specific order, will add as I find and think of them!! 

Sofi Tukker - Drinkee (Original Mix)
Money Power Glory vs Two Weeks Lana Del Rey vs FKA Twins
Flume - Never Be Like You ft. Kai
Major Lazer - Powerful ft. Ellie Goulding
Niykee Heaton - Or Nah (WRECKS Remix)
Go **** yourself - Two Feet
IDFC - Blackbear (Acoustic)
Goody Grace ft gnash - Two Shots
Skrillex & Diplo - Mind ft Kai


----------



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

Fordx said:


> Here are a few songs from my "bass drop" playlist, they don't all have bass drops. These are songs and artists close to Trap, House / Deep House, Electronica and EDM.
> 
> Criticism and opinions welcome, please help e build my audio library with more great music!!
> 
> ...



Good to see someone else likes EDM on this forum. 

TRAP: Yellow Claw -DJ turn it up. 

Best Bass electronic ever: Orbital :Know where to run. 

Others:
The Crystal Method: Trip like I do, Keep hope alive, True grit, Smile?. 

DJ Egadz : Disconnected Pt 2
Ming + FS : Hellion *hard to find
Elite Force : Cross the line 


Good techno bassline riffs:
Deadmau5 : Arguru (EDX 5un5hine mix)
Cyndi Lauper : Into the night life (soulseekerz remix) *only on Youtube. 
Dodenbeck : Please don't go
Kaskade ft. Tamra: Angel on my shoulder (EDX belo horizonte at night remix)

Dubstep/hardcore EDM:

The Glitch Mob : Mind of a Beast, Skytoucher, Bad wings, Carry the Sun.

Phutureprimitive: Ripple effect, Cryogenic dreams, Vamp, Energy flow, Surface tension. 

Tritonal vs. Mr Fijiwiji : Seraphic 
Tritonal ft. Christina Soto: Still with me (Seven lions remix)

Funky Oriental bass fusion stuff:

Yoshida Brothers : Inside the Sun. 

Badass Indo/British drum and bass fusion: 

Talvin Singh : Eclipse, Jaan 

Deep house: 

Nora en Pure : Lake Arrowhead
Shallou : Heights

90's Gold!

Chemical brothers : Block rockin beats!



That should give you a head start on this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

"I don't know what else to say but this guy is bestial"

RL Grime's 2016 Halloween mix:

https://m.soundcloud.com/rlgrime/halloween-v

He's a goblin with the bass on this trap mix. Give your subs a nice workout.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

heres afew of mine, happy to share via dropbox if people are interested.

Truth - Look Around
sanholo raw original mix
Masayoshi Iimori - TAP
xKore - Wild To The Kore
doctor p - vampire dub
Trolley Snatcha - Sound Champion (ft. MC Juiceman)
Strikez - Broken Codes Feat. Eddie K (Original Mix)
animals retwerk
Bassnectar - Speakerbox (feat. Lafa Taylor)
Candyland - Murda
Afrojack pres. NLW - Daft Ragga (Original Mix)
Alvaro & Mercer feat. Lil Jon - Welcome To The Jungle (Original Mix)
Catrina Davies, Danny Jr Crash - Dick (Extended Mix)
Chuckie & Hardwell - Move It 2 The Drum (Original Mix)

...and so many more..

can yall tell I'm a dj?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> heres afew of mine, happy to share via dropbox if people are interested.


I'm interested. I love new music. I will take whatever you are willing to share.


----------



## Izay123 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> heres afew of mine, happy to share via dropbox if people are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup I am interested in a Dropbox list---

I have Deezer--So most even semi-mainstream music is mine in Higher-than-Apple-Sound Quality with just a click of a button--& I need a bunch more music to add to my download list. (I have Amazon Music for the random artist not on Deezer like Kelsea Ballerini). 

Wanna put up a list of not only various EDM, but maybe other current genres as well? No classic rock/80s/90s etc necessary lol


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

othr lists of older and still great music exist, stuff by yellow, bass mechanics, juno reactor, infected mushroom etc.

those interested, I will compile a shared folder and hapilly dm you a link to it which will download as a .zip, all 320 mp3s very few wav/flac as when I dj no one cares, so dm me if interested and i'll check in Friday morning because tomorrow is party day and i'll be useless lol.


----------



## Homez599 (Mar 18, 2013)

Shiba San - Okay


----------



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

oh yeah... try this one if you like deep house with hard thumping bass.. 

Tapetenwechsel - Get up
(I'm glad I only have to type that name)


----------

